# Children’s choir celebrating Easter



## Pappy (Mar 31, 2018)

Love their enthusiasm.....


----------



## Pappy (Mar 31, 2018)

Don’t know what happened....

https://youtu.be/NbeiHtzOAy4


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 31, 2018)

It came through OK for me.
When it finished I watched the African Children's choir as an added bonus.

This brought back memories of being in Egypt shortly before Christmas.
We found ourselves outside a large Coptic church and heard children singing so we went in and sat at the back.
They were rehearsing for Christmas celebrations and before long we were noticed and greeted by some of the friendliest people. It was a delightful experience; much better than walking around the market place being hassled by the vendors.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2018)

In many Eastern European countries, it is a tradition to have a  basket of food blessed on Holy Saturday or Easter Sunday. In Poland, for  example, the blessing of the baskets is known as _święcenie pokarmow wiełkanocnych_,  a practice dating to the 15th century or earlier, and one which is  still maintained by most families in Poland on Holy Saturday.


The  food items in the Easter basket, as well as at the Easter Sunday  breakfast where the blessed food is eaten, have special significance.


https://www.thespruce.com/easter-food-baskets-blessing-tradition-1136995


----------

